# Short Shifter HELP!!!



## emporiahyw (May 4, 2004)

Hi guys im new around here and this will be the first time i ask a queztion hope it goes well... i am in desperate need of help... i tried to install a short shifter on my 92 Nissan maxima.. and in da process managed to loose the nut that holds everything up...... the nut goes on a bolt that is attached to a piece of rubber right in da middle of the whole assembly.... if someone could tell me were to get the nut or hopefully the size because im having a LIL trouble  thanx.... preciate it... Johnny


----------

